# Sugar Bowl



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2019)

Might as well kick it off now. Let the smack talk begin. I dont think we have any Longhorns on this forum.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Might as well kick it off now. Let the smack talk begin. I dont think we have any Longhorns on this forum.


If you want i can be the sacrificial lamb and charade as a longhorn for the purpose of this thread. Just let me know.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> If you want i can be the sacrificial lamb and charade as a longhorn for the purpose of this thread. Just let me know.




Would that not be like asking jetjockey's bar tender to be your financial advisor??


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

Still expecting a competitive game if both teams prepared well & come to play. Texas both won & lost this season to Oklahoma.

Surprising UGA did not get a Top 10 ranked team to play in this bowl. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2019)

Dawgs better hope they win as much smack as they've talked


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Would that not be like asking jetjockey's bar tender to be your financial advisor??


Yes it would but I can heckle with the best of them. If UT gets a lead I can pour it on.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> If you want i can be the sacrificial lamb and charade as a longhorn for the purpose of this thread. Just let me know.



Hook em horns


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2019)

?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2019)

Good luck to most of the Dawg fans on this forum.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Good luck to most of the Dawg fans on this forum.


Which Dog fans would you not wish good luck?lol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Which Dog fans would you not wish good luck?lol



Cant call mods out on the open forum...???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2019)

It's a joke Charlie....don't ban me ??


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

If #5 UGA slips up, shows up unprepared, & loses to #15 Texas, it will be tough getting slammed about it all year long.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2019)

Dawgs got to throw the bomb early


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Surprising UGA did not get a Top 10 ranked team to play in this bowl.



Austin Peay and Nichols State were already booked so the Sugar Bowl had to settle for a lil ole team from Texas.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Georgia tech and Nichols State were already booked so the Sugar Bowl had to settle for a lil ole team from Texas.




FIFY


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> FIFY




Ouch.

Y'all just betta handle yo bidness in the suga. 

If the dogs lose #3 tonight I'm bumping the "Fire Kirby Smart" thread.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 1, 2019)

I think Texas will come to play.  I know one thing, everybody has talked smack about UCF for 2 years, but I wouldn't want to have to play them.  They gave LSU a game.  I think they could give anyone a game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2019)

Dawgs should come out fired up for this game. This is their chance to make a statement to the playoff committee and the world that they belonged


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawgs should come out fired up for this game. This is their chance to make a statement to the playoff committee and the world that they belonged


This.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawgs should come out fired up for this game. This is their chance to make a statement to the playoff committee and the world that they belonged


They are 9-4 with losses to Maryland, ok state and Wv. Biggest win was against Ok And the lost to them in the Championship. Not sure Beating them proves much when you are expected to


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> They are 9-4 with losses to Maryland, ok state and Wv. Biggest win was against Ok And the lost to them in the Championship. Not sure Beating them proves much when you are expected to


That's where I'm at.  And I'm a dawg, thru and thru .   Just play to win the game and don't be like "we should have been in the playoffs".  No......we lost 2 games.   1 to an inferior team.    We should be in the sugar bowl.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Might as well kick it off now. Let the smack talk begin. I dont think we have any Longhorns on this forum.



I'm one today ! GO LONGHORNS !


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> They are 9-4 with losses to Maryland, ok state and Wv. Biggest win was against Ok And the lost to them in the Championship. Not sure Beating them proves much when you are expected to



Beating them...no

Beating the brakes off of them...yes


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2019)

Dawgs win in a bloodbath


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jan 1, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Not sure Beating them proves much when you are expected to



Beatin'um is a heck of a lot better than losing to them!  If it goes like the other SEC bowl games we'll be down three or four defenders by half for targeting.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs better hope they win as much smack as they've talked



Actually I have seen little to no smack talk We are smart enough to know that we have no idea how a bunch of 18 and 18 years old kids, are going to be react to missing the playoffs. But if makes you fell better to think that, have at it. Just dont tell everybody that we know what the kids will do.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Beating them...no
> 
> Beating the brakes off of them...yes


I fully expect UGA to beat the brakes off of them. I say 42-17


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Actually I have seen little to no smack talk We are smart enough to know that we have no idea how a bunch of 18 and 18 years old kids, are going to be react to missing the playoffs. But if makes you fell better to think that, have at it. Just dont tell everybody that we know what the kids will do.




https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sb...68/uga-player-tweets-college-football-playoff


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sb...68/uga-player-tweets-college-football-playoff



Well there ya have it. Definitely smack talk


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Austin Peay and Nichols State were already booked so the Sugar Bowl had to settle for a lil ole team from Texas.



If UGA does not show a strong decisive win, the unpredictable CFP could move OSU or even LSU ahead of them in the rankings.

With the status of the Sugar Bowl seeming to drop over the years or decades, reckon OSU, LSU, UCF, Florida, Michigan, & Washington were already booked too so the CFP had to settle for less.

Dawgs have lots on the line tonight so expecting them coming out very motivated.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> They are 9-4 with losses to Maryland, ok state and Wv. Biggest win was against Ok And the lost to them in the Championship. Not sure Beating them proves much when you are expected to


So what if the dawgs lose? What does that prove?


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 1, 2019)

Herman wouldn’t call UGA the “best” team they’ve played. Twice he denied it.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Actually I have seen little to no smack talk We are smart enough to know that we have no idea how a bunch of 18 and 18 years old kids, are going to be react to missing the playoffs. But if makes you fell better to think that, have at it. Just dont tell everybody that we know what the kids will do.


You haven't been following slayer. That's all he does is talk smack.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> Herman wouldn’t call UGA the “best” team they’ve played. Twice he denied it.


Because ? Oklahoma is better. That's why they were in the playoff


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Well there ya have it. Definitely smack talk


I don’t count it as smack talk if it’s not aimed at your opponent, in this case Texas. It was more aimed at the committee. This is a bunch of guys that felt they were a better pick to represent the top 4 teams in the country. The bottom line is we all get the benefit of hindsight after the games are played. As I said before, they picked the most deserving, not the best.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 1, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> So what if the dawgs lose? What does that prove?


nothing to me


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT TEXAS!*


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Austin Peay and Nichols State were already booked so the Sugar Bowl had to settle for a lil ole team from Texas.


The color bitter doesn't look good on you.   Guess that happens when you reside to be a fan of the engineers from Atlantic station


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> The color bitter doesn't look good on you.   Guess that happens when you reside to be a fan of the engineers from Atlantic station



We got an Ikea!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2019)

I hate putting that junk together.  I graduated from UGA.....you know those Swedish directions blow my mind


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

Saw the local metro Atlanta TV sports news today to hear UGA's 2nd best defensive player Deondre Walker, behind Baker, is a game time decision if he plays tonight due to his groin injury recovery or something like that.

In the sports report Kirby was saying something like the game tonight was important to win also to help maintain UGA's elite status as a football program.

Sounds like lots of pressure on the Dawgs to perform at a high level tonight.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2019)

bullgator said:


> I don’t count it as smack talk if it’s not aimed at your opponent, in this case Texas. It was more aimed at the committee. This is a bunch of guys that felt they were a better pick to represent the top 4 teams in the country. The bottom line is we all get the benefit of hindsight after the games are played. As I said before, they picked the most deserving, not the best.



Smack talk is smack talk no matter who its directed at. They were poking at ND and the committee after getting whooped. Now it's time to back it up.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Smack talk is smack talk no matter who its directed at. They were poking at ND and the committee after getting whooped. Now it's time to back it up.


And they will! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


>


That’s a bad picture. That longhorn looks like he’d truck that poor dog.


----------



## Moore (Jan 1, 2019)

He just about did!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> I hate putting that junk together.  I graduated from UGA.....you know those Swedish directions blow my mind


Sounds like you could have used one of those engineering degrees....

Sorry, you teed that one up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm on a Texas message board and just made my first post. Those boys over there about as loud mouth as I've seen. Even wishing injuries on us. Mercy!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

LOL I'm getting a lot of love over there boys!


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 1, 2019)

whats the board?, I wanna join too.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2019)

Bevo!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2019)

I love Bevo! Hook 'em Horns! I'm on the Texas bandwagon!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2019)

bilgerat said:


> whats the board?, I wanna join too.



Try Texas Bowhunter. Tell 'em you know me.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Let's go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Hmm we better tighten up


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

2 good stops


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2019)

That was easy.....


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2019)

Dang 7-0 Texas


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 1, 2019)

Can’t believe they are letting Baker on the sidelines.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> 2 good stops


They needed more


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

To easy.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2019)

Just came back in the room after bathroom brake after OSU win and Texas scores. Was there a turnover or did Texas drive the field?


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2019)

Let's see what Fromm can do


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Just came back in the room after bathroom brake after OSU win and Texas scores. Was there a turnover or did Texas drive the field?


Took the kickoff and ran it down georgias throat


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2019)

Techxas up 7-0!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Might as well kick it off now. Let the smack talk begin. I dont think we have any Longhorns on this forum.


Im ya Huckleberry.... For today


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2019)

We don’t look very prepared for this game. Texas looks like they came to play and we look like we came to collect free junk....


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

Baker either needs to put his pads on and get out and help the team or get off the sideline.  Maybe he decided not to play because he knew UT's big WR's might make him look bad.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

Ahh settle down haters.... Dawgs cane to play


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> We don’t look very prepared for this game. Texas looks like they came to play and we look like we came to collect free junk....



They complained all week and now they are laying an egg.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2019)

Oh my


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

That was a ** call


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

UGA has to get sacks.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> We don’t look very prepared for this game. Texas looks like they came to play and we look like we came to collect free junk....


Well if the pups loose, there's always they didn't want to be there excuse??
With that said, I think UGA ends up being to much as Texas really isn't a great team. I would put them in the Washington category or maybe a little worse?


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> That was a ** call


His knee was clearly down


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

Great stand by the defense.  Maybe they will be awake now on offense.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Well if the pups loose, there's always they didn't want to be there excuse??
> With that said, I think UGA ends up being to much as Texas really isn't a great team. I would put them in the Washington category or maybe a little worse?


But there up 10-0


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Well if the pups loose, there's always they didn't want to be there excuse??
> With that said, I think UGA ends up being to much as Texas really isn't a great team. I would put them in the Washington category or maybe a little worse?




Or maybe Purdue.....


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

Yep knee was down. Not worried. I’d rather have a little adversity now than not finishing! Go Dawgs


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2019)

Texas should have went for it on 4th down.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 1, 2019)

Anyone in the know have anything on Cleveland or Mays not playing on the line?
Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2019)

Come on DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

Mguth doesn’t like the Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

I can still have my opinion ...... Like Perdue.......


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

Surly Horns is the site, but it's not family friendly at all. Dawgs need to get it going and shut up them clowns!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Or maybe Purdue.....


Yea about Like Purdue. Maryland did beat this UT team as well.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2019)

I sense a little tension from the pup faithfull?
Relax, it's a long game, the pups will be fine.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

What kind of call was that?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2019)

Well, they can't block anybody right now so maybe not?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2019)

Dang Georgia!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2019)

Sit Camarda on the bench and let Goggles punt.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2019)

Is the UGA punter on the Texas payroll?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

Is Fromm even looking at the TE's yet?  UGA tried to come out and play lights out, but they are playing like they have no interest in being there yet.  Time to wake up Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2019)

Texas looks way more physical so far. Think maybe the pups took them too lightly.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Now its time to hunker Down


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2019)

Our D is looking confused. I think we’re going to miss Mel Tucker more than what people think.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Come on Dawgs hunker Down


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

Fumbles coming right back to UT.  Didn't the same thing happen in the SECCG?   What a stand by the defense.  Now it's the time to get some offense.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 1, 2019)

Need a solid sustained drive.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Come on offense let's go


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

Good grief, catch the ball.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

We aren’t ready to play!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

They drop a fumble it comes back to them.  UGA fumbles and it goes right to UT.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2019)

whoa.... How big a hole are the Dawg's trying to dig?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

Dawgs better get it together


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2019)

Looks like the pup players should have done more practicing and less telling everybody how they are one of the 4 best teams?


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

rhbama3 said:


> whoa.... How big a hole are the Dawg's trying to dig?




A big one!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

This feels like a Mark Richt team, not Smart.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 1, 2019)

Ughh!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

No excuses guys ...... We gotta hunker Down

We weren't ready for this game but we can still win this thing


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 1, 2019)

Just threw threw remote! Prayers for my remote


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Looks like the pup players should have done more practicing and less telling everybody how they are one of the 4 best teams?



It's one thing for us fans to do it, but the players needs to shut up and play.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

Well the UT offense isn’t killing us other than the first drive. We need to hold them to a fg here and get the O going


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 1, 2019)

This is a bigger game to Texas than to us and it shows


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2019)

Mark Richt is back! They know everything we are running.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Not good


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

Game over. Yes it’s early I know but game still over.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 1, 2019)

UT is holding on every play but no call.


----------



## Dub (Jan 1, 2019)

Nice use of the referee for the "block"


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 1, 2019)

Uh oh.  Better let Fields have a shot  

What’s it going to hurt?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> Just threw threw remote! Prayers for my remote



It took every bit of my strength to not throw mine after Ridley dropped the easy one.  Don't do this to Dawgs, play ball.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Now we need a drive and score.  Nothing fancy just plain old Bulldawg football.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2019)

definitely should have been in the playoffs


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

Where is the team I saw play Bama?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2019)

It's just 1 quarter of sloppy play(except for the opening drive). You dawg fans need to chill. I'm going to bed. Good luck.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2019)

Bevo got in their heads.


----------



## ldavid008 (Jan 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Well the UT offense isn’t killing us other than the first drive. We need to hold them to a fg here and get the O going



110 yds to 8


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2019)

I think I’m going to bed. I gotta work tomorrow. It’s painfully obvious that the Dawgs didn’t come to play football.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

IF UGA can get it under 10 points by halftime, UGA gets the ball first.  The defense is missing it's #1 interior lineman in Jordan Davis, #1 OLB in Walker, and #1 DB because he cares about himself.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

Herrien just trucked him.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Settle down and play!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Dub (Jan 1, 2019)

Down 17.....wish we didn't have to run our way outa this.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> IF UGA can get it under 10 points by halftime, UGA gets the ball first.  The defense is missing it's #1 interior lineman in Jordan Davis, #1 OLB in Walker, and #1 DB because he cares about himself.


Did you go to the big10 school of advanced excuses? UGA is deep, but whoever’s out there has to play!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Keep it up guys


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2019)

Swift needs to take a seat beside Camarda.


----------



## Dub (Jan 1, 2019)

Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Touch down Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2019)

*GO DAWGS...TD!*


----------



## ldavid008 (Jan 1, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> I think I’m going to bed. I gotta work tomorrow. It’s painfully obvious that the Dawgs didn’t come to play football.



Somebody better go wake him up.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 1, 2019)

now that's the Ga team I expected to see


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2019)

Go Herrian. I ain’t saying go dawgs because Herrian was the only bright spot on that drive!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Come on wild thing.  Settle down


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

That’s more like it


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Did you go to the big10 school of advanced excuses? UGA is deep, but whoever’s out there has to play!




I'm not excusing anything.  Just pointing out facts.  Losin your top players at 3 positions means players need to step up and they haven't yet.  TD Dawgs!!! Keep pounding it down their throat.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

ldavid008 said:


> 110 yds to 8


They got 75 on the first drive....


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Come on wild thing kick out


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2019)

It's a long game pup fans, settle in, UT won't play like this all game, I don't think, and again, their offense isn't that good and their defense is average at best.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Alrighty D shut them down


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

Horrible tackling.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Gotta Sack him when you get him


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

UT holding like they have glue on their hands.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

We need to tackle and stop trying to strip the ball


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

Do they not teach how to wrap up?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Terrible tackling


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2019)

Need to wrap up D!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

I sure hope Nakobe Dean is as good as advertised coming in.  UGA needs a fast smart ILB now.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Come on D shut them down.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2019)

Quit diving at ankles, get your freaking head across the man and strike somebody with authority!!!!! Do they not teach that in college ball anymore?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

I hope the Dawgs come back and win to send these seniors out with a win.  I also hope this has taught the young guys not to believe your own hype.  Lots of film to improve for next year.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

Calm down my dawg brothers and sisters! We got this.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Calm down my dawg brothers and sisters! We got this.



I sure hope so.  This play will be a big decider.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2019)

Geez that's some horrible tacking. Making the Texas O look like a juggernaut!!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I'm not excusing anything.  Just pointing out facts.  Losin your top players at 3 positions means players need to step up and they haven't yet.  TD Dawgs!!! Keep pounding it down their throat.


Everybody has players out this time of year. Whether to injury or selfishness, just strap up and carry on.


----------



## Duff (Jan 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Calm down my dawg brothers and sisters! We got this.


Word


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

It wouldn't hurt my feelings a bit if Texas didn't get the ball back the rest of the half.  Well, unless UGA scores quick.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Alrighty offense get the ball down field and score!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

Great stop by the D to hold them to a FG. We need to eat up the rest of the clock n score.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Quit diving at ankles, get your freaking head across the man and strike somebody with authority!!!!! Do they not teach that in college ball anymore?



No they don’t, if they did the QB would have been killed when he caught the pass!


----------



## GAGE (Jan 1, 2019)

Good stop, Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

I got banned! What a bunch of crybabies over there! I never done anything at all to get banned. I'm not like that. They must just want all Texas fans on there, I guess. After we scored the TD I must have offended them with my G Flag! LOL

We better wake up, boys. Looking extremely soft on both sides of the ball.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Everybody has players out this time of year. Whether to injury or selfishness, just strap up and carry on.



Ok, what part of what I said led you to say I am making excuses?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2019)

Where is Slayer? He talks more smack than anyone and not a peep out of him.lol
I'm gonna predict, if the pups get the lead, he will show up. Maybe he is out doing a little night speck fishing?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Come on guys let's go


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I got banned! What a bunch of crybabies over there! I never done anything at all to get banned. I'm not like that. They must just want all Texas fans on there, I guess. After we scored the TD I must have offended them with my G Flag! LOL
> 
> We better wake up, boys. Looking extremely soft on both sides of the ball.



Austin is a liberal cesspool in a great state.  Lots of special snowflakes there.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Ugh


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Calm down my dawg brothers and sisters! We got this.


I keep saying that but nobody is listening?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

Gotta get first downs and points here.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Swift needs benched


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

Get him out of the game now!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2019)

Put swift on a bus!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

Swift is having serious trouble here.   It's in his head now.  What a play for Ridley!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Heads up play by Riddley


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2019)

I agree. Swift needs to hit the showers. His head is definitely not in the game.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

> (2:22 - 2nd) Jake Fromm pass complete to Riley Ridley for 24 yds to the Texas 42 for a 1ST down



Need more of those.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Swift needs benched


Swift needs to break and run to get his confidence back!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2019)

Put Herrian back in. He acts like he wants to actually be in there. Texas is not as good as we’re making them look. We’re just not focused and that’s on all the coaches preparation.


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2019)

Meaningless bowl game right? I mean, that is why Baker is not playing....


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm exhausted already, but thoroughly mad, so no sleep early.  Supposed to drive my dad to the VA in Nashville, leaving out at 5 AM, but I don't see me getting more than about 2 hours of sleep.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

Dawgs giving me the jitters. We need a score here. I prefer a TD.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Crap.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Where is Slayer? He talks more smack than anyone and not a peep out of him.lol
> I'm gonna predict, if the pups get the lead, he will show up. Maybe he is out doing a little night speck fishing?


nope. night time hunt on elfiiiis lease.  hookem horns


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Put Herrian back in. He acts like he wants to actually be in there. Texas is not as good as we’re making them look. We’re just not focused and that’s on all the coaches preparation.



The Dawgs have played as bad as they could have and are still in the game.  Fumble inside UGA's 10, Camarda lost 60 yards or more, then shanked a kick that gave UT good field position.  

Now no FG.  What a cluster.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

Good grief! We're playing like sissies right now.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Why are we punting


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

I wouldn't it past them to let Texas score at this point.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2019)

Yep. This team definitely looks better than Notre dame and Oklahoma


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Why are we punting


was it a fake punt


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

So who missed the LB blitz? Center or RB not steeping up into the opening.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2019)

This is embarrassing.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Yep. This team definitely looks better than Notre dame and Oklahoma


they will find a way to blame it on Bama


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2019)

Sabin must've been sharing information


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2019)

It will be in the narrative tomorrow


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

One minute left we should have went for it on 4&19. We are down by 13.  We gotta play to win.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

Hope we can get it going in the 2nd half. This is ridiculous. I we're better than this.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2019)

Maybe them dawg players should have been watching tape and practicing instead of talking smack on twitter


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2019)

I knew this wasn’t gonna be a blowout but dang Georgia looks terrible!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 1, 2019)

I really hate the trailer Parker’s from Alabama


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2019)

Texas is getting after it.
We better match their intensity.
Swift must have gotten drunk.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

I hope this is not LSU two


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 1, 2019)

I need a punching bag to take out my frustration


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Maybe them dawg players should have been watching tape and practicing instead of talking smack on twitter



I think they got a little too full of themselves.  Hopefully Smart will get that out of their head at halftime.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

We win this game. Haters suck and gonna hate! Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We win this game. Haters suck and gonna hate! Go Dawgs



I think so too


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2019)

Best part of this game was the mascots getting at it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2019)

Ol Bevo ain't skeered ??


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2019)

Couple of those camera folks will be scarred for life after that. ???


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

I hope so brown, but the biggest thing so far to me is fundamentals.  No one wants to tackle and wrap up.  That is a big red flag.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> I need a punching bag to take out my frustration


Big Al blow up!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 1, 2019)

Someone better go check on Slayer


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2019)

We suck.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Someone better go check on Slayer


He might need some help after this


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 1, 2019)

UGA comes out and puts up 35 while shutting them out in the 2nd half


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 1, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Where is Slayer? He talks more smack than anyone and not a peep out of him.lol
> I'm gonna predict, if the pups get the lead, he will show up. Maybe he is out doing a little night speck fishing?



Heard he was gonna be out spotlighting rabbits tonight while listening to the game.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

I don’t get it they were neck and neck with Bama. What’s wrong?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> UGA comes out and puts up 35 while shutting them out in the 2nd half


I hope so


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> I don’t get it they were neck and neck with Bama. What’s wrong?



Simple. They aren’t up for this game.


----------



## fireman1501 (Jan 1, 2019)

Is Mark Richt back ?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Simple. They aren’t up for this game.


I know but they are way better than this


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2019)

This is the worst I’ve seen Georgia play this year. They don’t have their head in the game and Texas seems to want to make a statement.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 1, 2019)

My sons GF just left. The only game she watched will us was the seccg. Second half comeback on the way. If so she will be notified not to come back on game day.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 1, 2019)

fireman1501 said:


> Is Mark Richt back ?


No, but he is available


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2019)

I hear mark richt is available for a head coaching job again 
Just saying ?‍


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2019)

Hello?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2019)

Hello??


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2019)

Echo !!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 1, 2019)

Maybe it was good that LSU played UCF instead of UGA getting ucf


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2019)

No, no Richt for coach.


----------



## lampern (Jan 1, 2019)

Tigers to the left of me, crimson tide to the right stuck in the middle with the no championship bulldawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

We've been a much better second half team all year. I hope that trend continues tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs coming back to dominate the 2nd half!


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2019)

bullgator said:


> This is the worst I’ve seen Georgia play this year. They don’t have their head in the game and Texas seems to want to make a statement.


You must have not seen the LSU game...


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Alright let's take this kick off and score a TD.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

Second half


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

Let's GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

The o-line better get mad after that first half, they got whooped.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

How do they not see 8 in the box every play?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 1, 2019)

Texas is loading the box and UGA won’t throw it.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

Chaney says "I have an idea, let's run into an 7-8 man front."


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Good lord


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> I don’t get it they were neck and neck with Bama. What’s wrong?


Dude these things happen. Do you think Purdue is a better team than OSU? If your not ready to play or overlook an opponent, you will lose. The good news is the pups have half a game left. And with that said, interception.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

Throw it to Nauta!!!!!!  He was open.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2019)

Stupid throw back across his body.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 1, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> I hope this is not LSU two



Looks a lot like it to me.  If we miss a field goal in the second half, I will know it is over.  
This game looks a lot like games we played prior to the LSU game.  Sloppy.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

Here’s a crazy idea fake the handoff and throw to your TE.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Dude these things happen. Do you think Purdue is a better team than OSU? If your not ready to play or overlook an opponent, you will lose. The good news is the pups have half a game left. And with that said, interception.


They are better than this


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2019)

Chaney ducks, too!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 1, 2019)

Kirby needs to make a change at QB


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

Well dang! I still believe but my dawgs are testing me....?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

Fromm just forgets for entire quarter that he has tight ends!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Kirby needs to make a change at QB


Stop it


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2019)

But Fromm was #4 in the Heisman race


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2019)

Play calling is garbage. Looks like lsu. Original game plan not working and can't make adjustments


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Come on D get the ball back


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2019)

Channy is stuck on the run, if there is not a change up and fast this game is over


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2019)

They are making Texas qb look like Mike Vick


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Good stop guys!!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Come on D get the ball back



Watch Texas when UGA throws a screen and then watch UGA.  Texas's defenders attack the play and UGA lets the guys get a head of steam and a few yards.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> They are better than this


Of course they are, and so was OSU compared to Purdue on that fateful night, but teams don't get to say they are better, they have to prove it on field and tonight, so far, UT is the better team tonight for 100 different reasons.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2019)

riprap said:


> Play calling is garbage. Looks like lsu. Original game plan not working and can't make adjustments



The play calling is fine. The play execution sux.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

aight Chaney throw it. Spread them out


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Jan 1, 2019)

I bet the committee is feeling a little bit of justification with their decision.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 1, 2019)

UGA has to start throwing on 1st and 2 nd downs


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2019)

I think we need to run here on 1st down


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

OMG, guys! We made them punt!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Best part of this game was the mascots getting at it.



Bevo came ready to dance.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

Did Fromm work on throwing over the break?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Come on Jake


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 1, 2019)

Fromm looks terrible


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Dang this stinks


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2019)

Fromm can’t hit a concrete wall right now.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

hayseed_theology said:


> Bevo came ready to dance.



He is just mad cause they took his man bits.....


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

We might lose.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 1, 2019)

Yep. LSU 2.  Fromm looking bad.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 1, 2019)

I didn’t watch the first half. Has Fields played at all?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

Alright, let's play some defense here. I'm tired of this junk!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

Too much hunting over the holiday break for Fromm.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

Awful just awful


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> I didn’t watch the first half. Has Fields played at all?


No. He's just standing on the sideline looking like a crybaby.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We might lose.



Right now we are losing and we’re continuing to lose.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Fromm looks terrible




Glad fields is leaving who needs him


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> I didn’t watch the first half. Has Fields played at all?


No!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2019)

Their D is running around our blocking or lack of. 
Fromm is feeling like he’s gotta make something happen.
Not looking good


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Come on D get the ball back


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2019)

Average


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Had them pinned and let them get a first down


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2019)

Their play calling is a lot better than ours.
Serious about it.
We’re going through the motions
Sucks


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 1, 2019)

Defense now failing.  Texas will score .

.ballgame


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

We sure aren't attacking theme ball


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2019)

The pups getting worked in the trenches


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2019)

Dawgs gonna lose.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

Less than 5-min. & still no scoring in 3rd Qtr.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

That should have been intercepted


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 1, 2019)

This is absolutely pathetic. Georgia looks like they don’t want to be there tonight. Our coaching is responsible for this lack of enthusiasm and motivation. The Texas Longhorns are running straight through our D.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Yeah baby


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

Got the ball back.  Officials do not need to mess this up for the Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Carp that don't look good


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

Wow they finally called holding, only because they had to.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2019)

Gotta get a td if it stands.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

Acc officials?


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2019)

Feleipe Franks looked like an all American compared to Fromm tonight. Never seen Fromm miss his throws like he has tonight.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2019)

UT with one of the worst rushing offenses in the country and that's saying something when they play in the Big12. UGA with one of the best rushing defenses. Wouldn't know it watching this game.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Crap


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

Here we go. We bout to play some grown man football right here. Watch this boys.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

Aw, man.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

GATA


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2019)

You can't put a game on Fromm's shoulders. He hasn't proven yet to be able to do it when the run game let's us down


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Man right in his hands


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Second and ten and we run


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

What the heck


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

Did we try hiring washed up coaches as consultants like Alabama does except we went with Richt as an OC consultant?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

This ain’t good


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

There whole **** line is holding!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

What the what??? 

Gave the ball back fast.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Boy we stink


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

> *1st & 10 at TEX 43*
> (1:00 - 3rd) Sam Ehlinger pass complete to Collin Johnson for 35 yds to the Geo 22 for a 1ST down



Ouch!  Texas moving the ball.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

I got a sinking ship feeling


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> I didn’t watch the first half. Has Fields played at all?


Nope. And what's weird is as much as the Dawgs have punted, he's not even on the punt team anymore.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2019)

Getting whipped on both sides of the ball, special teams, coaching...Richt like performance


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2019)

MArk richt wouldn't have called that time out


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 1, 2019)

Georgia is completely lost.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

That's the game right there


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

Just converted on 4 th down


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2019)

Look what happens when you got a QB for a playmaker


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

No scoring in the 3rd Qtr. for either team. 

Feeling too much like the LSU game, unfortunately.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

Fourth quarter


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 1, 2019)

Un-be-Leive-a-bull


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2019)

Might as well put in all the players that normally ride the bench and let them get some playing time for next year or let the seniors that are leaving but normally don’t play get some time. This game is done. We just ain’t in it to win it tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

That’s all folks! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2019)

No pressure on Mike Vick and d line getting manhandled


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

No excuses!!!!!!!!!! Dawgs got that tail whipped!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Might as well put in all the players that normally ride the bench and let them get some playing time for next year or let the seniors that are leaving but normally don’t play get some time. This game is done. We just ain’t in it to win it tonight.


Afraid your right


----------



## fireman1501 (Jan 1, 2019)

Was mel tucker that important  are what?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 1, 2019)

Wasn’t Tom Herman “butt hurt “ because he was never approached for the vacant coaching job at GA 3 years ago ? I think he has a vandetta


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

15-min. to score 13-pts. for the tie.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

Dawgs mount a furious comeback in the 4th quarter.  Or they continue to phone it in and UT beats them by 35.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Man I just can't understand. Ga. Players walking around smiling and laughing


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> 15-min. to score 13-pts. for the tie.


Not happening


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

Easy to run when you line holds outside the shoulders every dang play!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 1, 2019)

Their quarterback is running at will right now


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

Take that shoulder checking worthless LeCounte out of the game. He has missed 5 tackles at least tonight.  Otis Reece is the future at safety and he us a much better tackler.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2019)

Just don't want to show bama too much for next season


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

This is bad and getting worse


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

27-7


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

riprap said:


> Just don't want to show bama too much for next season


?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> 27-7


Not yet


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

Way to hold 'em D.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

What a stand by the D.   The offense has let them down all night, but they are trying still.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2019)

Touchdown !


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

Texas touchdown on fourth down


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2019)

Texas is getting pretty predictable on offense. This game is far from over


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Down


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

He didn't get it! Dawgs ball!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

omg, TD, but officials reviewing.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

Under review


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

Dang it! Let's GO DAWGS!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 1, 2019)

Oh boy


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

He didn't get in if you ask me.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

I think it was short, but they will count it.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

Touch Down


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

Two point conversion coming up


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

He pushed off


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

He got it


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

Since when is a WR allowed to push off on a DB to get separation?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

Are you kidding me getting the 2-pt. conversion. 

Less than 12-min. to score 21-pts. to catch 'em.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2019)

The game is over !


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 1, 2019)

D. Baker and Fields fault, for being negative impacts on the team right?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

deerbandit said:


> Since when is a WR allowed to push off on a DB to get separation?


It’s allowed in this game


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 1, 2019)

Way to represent the SEC


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

Hey I’d like to see our white boy rb now.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2019)

Yep, this game is over!
Maybe next year DAWG fans!

GEORGIA did not come to play!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2019)

Again put in the backups backups and let them get some playing time for next year. Ain’t going to matter now anyways.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 1, 2019)

I don’t get it, such uninspired play from my Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Way to represent the SEC


Like playing in a bowl game..... your welcome


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 1, 2019)

Fields is most likely a mirror image in style to what you’re watching own your dawgs.  I’d say throw him in, what’s it going to hurt?!?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

No excuses fellers. Just a tail whooping!


----------



## 4togo (Jan 1, 2019)

Georgia players are showing NO pride at all!  The lack of effort is obvious.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

Epic comeback begins now! GO DAWGS!


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jan 1, 2019)

Hats off to Texas they are more physical than we are.  Don’t want to be there and it shows.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

Wow we threw it to our TE


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

> (11:32 - 4th) Jake Fromm pass complete to Charlie Woerner for 22 yds to the Texas 45 for a 1ST down



Nice, do it some more.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2019)

I say put in Fields.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2019)

Bevo whooping


----------



## breathe in (Jan 1, 2019)

i hear coach richt is available again.


----------



## fireman1501 (Jan 1, 2019)

Fromm cant throw deep ball tonight


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> Fields is most likely a mirror image in style to what you’re watching own your dawgs.  I’d say throw him in, what’s it going to hurt?!?



Difference is he knows the play book and Fields doesn’t.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 1, 2019)

If you’re wondering, this is why you’re team is losing one of the most talented QBs to ever come out of HS.  Because he’s not been given a chance to play.


----------



## fireman1501 (Jan 1, 2019)

We coming back now for the win


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

Touch Down Georgia


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

*TD DAAAAAAAAWGS!*


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 1, 2019)

deerbandit said:


> Difference is he knows the play book and Fields doesn’t.



Prove it


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

We still fighting


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

You haters go ride a belt sander in the nude!



28-14 Ribeyes

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Like playing in a bowl game..... your welcome


We didn't deserve to be in a bowl.  GA fans were whining about how Ga deserved to be in the playoffs. Then almost getting shut out by a 4 loss Texas.

You know I got to do it Brown


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 1, 2019)

Outplayed and outcoached so far tonight.  It's pretty clear who wanted it more.


----------



## fireman1501 (Jan 1, 2019)

Ain't going to let that transfer punk play


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

> (10:30 - 4th) Jake Fromm pass complete to Jeremiah Holloman for 31 yds to the Texas 3 for a 1ST down





> (10:25 - 4th) Jake Fromm pass complete to Mecole Hardman for 3 yds for a TD (Rodrigo Blankenship KICK)



That's cool. Way better.  Do that a couple more times, please.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Like playing in a bowl game..... your welcome


ouch


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

Who cares about Fields. He’s as good as gone! Play the Dawgs that are Dawgs!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> Prove it



Easy they haven’t given him a chance to run hardly any of it. Reading it on paper and reading it in real life are different. Not saying he doesn’t know it mentally, saying he doesn’t know it on the field. Hasn’t had the chance to get the exposure to see more than the 5 plays they let him run.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2019)

This td makes me mad. All the weapons we have and for 3 quarters we kept doing the same things that weren't working


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Who cares about Fields. He’s as good as gone! Play the Dawgs that are Dawgs!


Buncha cull dogs. AmIRite?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

Only 14 down. We CAN pull this out!
*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Duff (Jan 1, 2019)

How bout that Chaney?  The hurry up might work!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We didn't deserve to be in a bowl.  GA fans were whining about how Ga deserved to be in the playoffs. Then almost getting shut out by a 4 loss Texas.
> 
> You know I got to do it Brown


You know I got to respond.? No excuses from this Dawg! We sucked in every phase of the game tonight


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> If you’re wondering, this is why you’re team is losing one of the most talented QBs to ever come out of HS.  Because he’s not been given a chance to play.




The chances he was given during the regular season didn’t give me the impression that he deserved anything over Fromm, PERIOD....


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2019)

We need a turnover


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

> 6 PLAYS, 67 YARDS, 1:24



Not taking too long to score.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Jan 1, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> Prove it



I think it would at least made Texas change their defensive plan. Throw them off a bit and capitalize on opportunities.


----------



## ldavid008 (Jan 1, 2019)

Gotta stop the run or you're not going to have enough time. Plus a FG will all but seal it.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 1, 2019)

fishnguy said:


> I say put in Fields.


I hate to say it now but since he suited up as a dawg toss him in the mix one more time. Let’s see you do something boy!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

Texas trying to run out the clock.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 1, 2019)

Embarrassing. GA players should have been preparing for their opponent instead of Tweeting the CFB Playoff committee all week. ??‍


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Texas trying to run out the clock.


Doing a good job of it


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

All we need is a quick TD on this series, and 3 and out for Texas on their next, and another TD on our next, an TA-DA, we're tied!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

Keep chopping Dawgs! You never know


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2019)

come on dawgs, I believe in you.  You can hunker down and Kirb stomp them.  This can be a great victory for this game and next year.  It all comes together, no more 'next year' expectations.  The talent is there, the depth is there, and experience will hopefully become a top tier team and stay there.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

Going wrong direction. Our goal line the other way.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

Fromm Sacked


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Facemask didn't get called


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2019)

Recon Kirby will be fired tomorrow?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

Critical Third down. Incomplete pass


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

Punt


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

> 3 PLAYS, -4 YARDS, 0:47



Wow, gave the ball back quick.  Less than 7-min. left to score 14-pts.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Recon Kirby will be fired tomorrow?




No but I hope Chaney is.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2019)

Texas will burn the clock down


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

No worries pick 6 coming! D is int it to win it!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

Hunker down, you guys! Hunker down!


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2019)

Cheney very predictable or Fromm not reading the D.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Jan 1, 2019)

If something is not working (Fromm) and you don’t adjust then who’s responsible????


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2019)

Both lines getting owned. Must have been some good all you can eat joints down there


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

All I know is there is no excuse for stinking it up this bad....... no excuse


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

C'mon you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 1, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> The chances he was given during the regular season didn’t give me the impression that he deserved anything over Fromm, PERIOD....



The LSU game?


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2019)

Ball on the ground no challenge


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

Never thought I'd see us get manhandled like this by this Texas team. Dawgs will learn and grow from this. We are the 5th youngest team in college football, we're already ahead of schedule. Future looks bright to me.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2019)

They prolly ranked #14 by tomorrow.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2019)

Coaches not in it either I guess


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Pitiful play, pitiful play calling and pitiful execution.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

No worries, mate, UGA is a young team learning some tough lessons for the long haul of future championships to come.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2019)

We suck. I hope this helps.


----------



## brownhounds (Jan 2, 2019)

Typical. Georgia teams cannot win big games........period


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2019)

This is painful


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2019)

Turn the lights out!

UGA giving up almost 200 yrs rushing to a team that couldn't run on any big 12 defenses. That is embarrassing I have to say.

Texas fans hollering overrated!!!!!
That's a gut punch!!!!!! The whole world watching.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2019)

Still ready for that UGA pick 6 & on side kick take back to score a again in 1:24 like before.


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2019)

Wait till next year.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 2, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> No worries, mate, UGA is a young team learning some tough lessons for the long haul of future championships to come.



How long is the young team going to be the reason?  Saban wins with new blood every year!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2019)

Is the party almost over???


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2019)

Maybe next year


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Still ready for that UGA pick 6 & on side kick take back to score a again in 1:24 like before.


Me to


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> How long is the young team going to be the reason?  Saban wins with new blood every year!



It's a learning process, and just takes time & more experience which is one of the better teachers in life.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2019)

Where you at Slayer!!! Come out from under that rock.


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2019)

Dink and dunk Fromm


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2019)

Everybody's freshmen qb's are expected to perform, ours just need time...


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2019)

Why start calling penalties now?????


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Me to



Yes, Sir. Reckon it's go time. 

Way to stop that FG, Dawgs!


----------



## ldavid008 (Jan 2, 2019)

It's the wrong shade but I do love me some orange UT


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2019)

Dang at the yellow


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2019)

Our offense, defense, coaching need time


----------



## Throwback (Jan 2, 2019)

Dawgs thuggin it up


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2019)

Now Texas is throwing punches


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2019)

Saban is around 67, but Smart is around 47 with 20-years to catch up.


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2019)

Herman is laughing while his players are swinging


----------



## Duff (Jan 2, 2019)

Dumb penalties but a great job by Herman and the longhorns! Brought it and put it to the Dawgs


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Now Texas is throwing punches



Haymakers!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2019)

Another targeting call against texas


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2019)

Texas players acting like they’re losing


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2019)

1-min. left for some UGA miracles. 










> *Are You Ready For A Miracle?*


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Saban is around 67, but Smart is around 47 with 20-years to catch up.


That will make Saban 87


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2019)

So they give Texas two fouls and enforced a penalty on Georgia


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2019)

Where did they get this bunch of refs


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> 1-min. left for some UGA miracles.


Kirby has along way to go


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> That will make Saban 87



And still probably winning National Championships!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2019)

Georgia just got a ten yard penalty


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 2, 2019)

That last targeting call was bologna.  Unsportsmanlike, yes.  Targeting, no.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 2, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> So they give Texas two fouls and enforced a penalty on Georgia



Don't matter. dawgs never were in the lead
or were they?


----------



## Dutch (Jan 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> We suck. I hope this helps.


 
It won't 

2019 season will be the same mediocre team as always.
Smart is just Richt 2.0


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Kirby has along way to go



And probably a short time to get there. 



Score!!!

Close game now.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2019)

Touch down Georgia


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2019)

Fake the extra point


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2019)

Wow, where was this team all night


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> And probably a short time to get there.


The Georgia fan base is just about fed up


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2019)

Run up the middle of we get the on side


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2019)

It’s over


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2019)

> 5 PLAYS, 67 YARDS, 0:56



Didn't take too long.

Take it back & do it again, but hurry.


----------



## specialk (Jan 2, 2019)

Maybe next year....


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2019)

Well Texas sure came prepared to play!

Good game horns!!


----------



## Big7 (Jan 2, 2019)

Ga has been playing better than they
really are. #14-15 is about right.

They played up to that standard tonight.

Just Sayin'


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 2, 2019)

Texas showed up and took care of business.  We shouldn't have lost this game.  Disappointing performance.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2019)

Kirby got throat punched!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2019)

riprap said:


> Fake the extra point


Fakin don’t work well for Georgia remember 4 and 11


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby got throat punched!


And kicked  stomped and run over by a bunch of cows


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2019)

Congrats to the Longhorns


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2019)

Congrats to Texas on the win.

Learning more about why not to mess with Texas. 

Wonder how far UGA will drop in the rankings???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2019)

Hard to believe the Horns whooped the Dogs tonight. Herman has put together a scrappy bunch


----------



## Duff (Jan 2, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Ga has been playing better than they
> really are. #14-15 is about right.
> 
> They played up to that standard tonight.
> ...



I’d give it a little more than that. Probably top ten. 


Great job Texas!

Herman and the QB did a fine job!


----------



## Big7 (Jan 2, 2019)

Ga ain't that good. Just had a good run
last few seasons.

They won't make the PO next year.

Lucky if they play in a bowl game


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2019)

Kirby needs to blame it on the fans like daddy Saban did against Utah


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 2, 2019)

That was PATHETIC! The Dawgs started the game disinterested, sluggish, lackadaisical, and unmotivated. Let’s see if Kirby mans up and accepts the blame.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 2, 2019)

Go Clemson now


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 2, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Ga ain't that good. Just had a good run
> last few seasons.
> 
> They won't make the PO next year.
> ...



Shut yo mouth. We suck we know it and we gonna win it all next year!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wonder how far UGA will drop in the rankings???



I dont know but it surely ain't right behind Bama


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I dont know but it surely ain't right behind Bama



Yep, probably not right behind Clemson, Oklahoma, Notre Dame, Ohio State, etc., either.



Still wondering but maybe behind UCF, LSU, Florida, Kentucky, Texas, Bowl Winners not far behind UGA before playing bowl games. Final rankings voting can be unpredictable & finicky.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Jan 2, 2019)

i Hope all Georgia fans accept this loss and don’t blame the outcome on anyone but themselves. Nothing makes a program look worse than sore losers. Take the high road Dawgs!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2019)

UGA football has a very bright future with more experience & growing, learning, young team while adding more fine recruits.  Hang in there, Dawgs, you're gonna make it.  Nice late game comeback attempts & successes.  Expecting an even better next season.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 2, 2019)

Y’all something else. It’s foitball. They are college kids. 2 good teams played. Texas was the better team tonite. 
Congrats Texas.


----------



## buckmanmike (Jan 2, 2019)

Exactly, young kids with high dollar adults thinking they can produce the team of thier dreams no matter what the cost. Take the money out of college football.
  But I am a Dawg fan.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 2, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I dont know but it surely ain't right behind Bama


Or in front of Ohio state


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 2, 2019)

Longhorn 16 said:


> i Hope all Georgia fans accept this loss and don’t blame the outcome on anyone but themselves. Nothing makes a program look worse than sore losers. Take the high road Dawgs!


I see a lot of crow being consumed today


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 2, 2019)

We have learned that Kirby can't prepare a team to play in Louisiana! What is UGA's Sugar bowl record? Last night I noticed that they had lost to Pitt, twice.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Or in front of Ohio state



??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 2, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> That was PATHETIC! The Dawgs started the game disinterested, sluggish, lackadaisical, and unmotivated. Let’s see if Kirby mans up and accepts the blame.





Buckman, your above comments are a good description of my thoughts as well. 


IT TURNED OUT TO BE A "TOTAL CLUSTER" BEFORE THE END OF THE 1ST QUARTER DUE TO THE PLAY CALLING AND ULTIMATE RESULTS SO I TURNED IT OFF AND WENT TO SLEEP INSTEAD.  IT LOOKED MORE LIKE A GRAMMAR SCHOOL  "MIDGET AND MITE" TEAM PLAYING A PRO TEAM.

THANKFULLY, I QUIT SUPPORTING THE BULLPUPS FINANCIALLY WAY BACK MANY YEARS AGO.  THERE WAS A REALLY GOOD REASON THAT I HAVE SPENT SO MUCH TIME IN TEXAS DURING THE PAST 11- 1/2 YEARS NOW.  AT LEAST, THEY CAN SPELL THE WORD.....FOOTBALL !!!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 2, 2019)

"PATHETIC! "

The game of football is won and lost in the line of scrimmage. Ga. had 76 yards rushing for the game. You got whipped all night long on the front line both sides of the ball.

under the porch life

roll tide


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 2, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I love Bevo! Hook 'em Horns! I'm on the Texas bandwagon!




The turning point in the game was Bevo punking that mutt. 

How 'bout them Horns!

Covered a 13 point spread by 20 points!


----------



## kingfish (Jan 2, 2019)

Hey Dawg fans.........................Florida's coming for you.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 2, 2019)

We sucked up the place last night.  Players came in with no intensity and the worst was Swift and surprisingly Fromm was not far behind.  Took to the 4th quarter for them to realize that they were in a real ballgame and then it was too late.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2019)

The Dawgs proved 3 things last night:

1. They did not belong in the playoffs.

2. They have been over ranked all season long.

3. They are not an elite college football program.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2019)

Personally the best game was LSU,UCF,,,,


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2019)

Every mistake by a player gets a pat on the head from Kirby. Every mistake gets a resounding, "what in the blank are you doing" from Saban


----------



## 1982ace (Jan 2, 2019)

Almost made trip to nawlins at the last minute, sure glad I didn’t!


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 2, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs better hope they win as much smack as they've talked


Ha how did that go?


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jan 2, 2019)

The game was horrible because of the lack of effort.  The team has been feeling sorry for themselves for the last month and forgot they had a game to play.  It's human nature.  But in real terms we are still a year ahead of schedule.  I knew there would be a drop off this year after we lost all those seniors and juniors last year.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 2, 2019)

ddavis1120 said:


> The game was horrible because of the lack of effort.  The team has been feeling sorry for themselves for the last month and forgot they had a game to play.  It's human nature.



Explain LSU then. They were down eight defensive starters from the jump. they were also playing at higher-ranked undefeated team. If anyone was going to quit it should have been their team but they busted their butts for a win

The Dawgs just quit. They played like quitters. Plain and simple


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2019)

ddavis1120 said:


> The game was horrible because of the lack of effort.  The team has been feeling sorry for themselves for the last month and forgot they had a game to play.  It's human nature.  But in real terms we are still a year ahead of schedule.  I knew there would be a drop off this year after we lost all those seniors and juniors last year.



Yep but there's still no excuse for last night. We are not an elite program. Elite college football programs thrive on adversity. They internalize it and make it their own and turn it into a weapon. Elite programs can't stand to play without adversity. The more adversity, the better. Adversity is a challenge to be overcome. Football games without adversity are boring to elite programs.

We are not an elite program because not only did we not play to win, we didn't even play to not lose and in the face of adversity we folded like a drunk cheerleader on Saturday night. The whole team should hang its' head in shame for a good long while. Maybe that bitter taste will have a salutary effect over time.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 2, 2019)

riprap said:


> Kirby needs to blame it on the fans like daddy Saban did against Utah


Kirby just needs to do everything exactly like daddy Saban does. It seems to work pretty good


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Kirby just needs to do everything exactly like daddy Saban does. It seems to work pretty good


 people forget Kirby is not Saban.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 2, 2019)

adversity ............

Is not when you are beating another team by 40, adversity is looking on the scoreboard and realizing you are behind in the final minutes, and your team finds a way to snatch victory from the jaws of defeat.

under the porch life

roll tide


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 2, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> people forget Kirby is not Saban.


Correct! Nick saban demands respect and gets it. Coaching is a monarchy and it has to be run that way. Just look at his non-factor quarterback controversy. How did Saban handle it and how is Smart handling is now?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2019)

Kinda like Alabama did to Louisville that year in the Fiesta Bowl. It can happen to anybody, UGA played liked they had rather be at a dentist office. CKS saw it coming. I still dont think he made the right decision in letting a couple of quitters share the sideline with ex teammates.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jan 2, 2019)

Saban this, Saban that.  You do realize he won two nattys when he didn't win the SEC west so he does lose games.  Hats off to him but the football Gods shined on the situation for them to even be given the chance to play for a title.  Saban also laid an egg against Utah in the Sugar Bowl after Tebow and the Gators beat them for the SEC title.  Followed it up the next year with his first natty at Bama. Same thing could happen to UGA. 

UGA is just fine and all you haters can just continue to hate because this was the year to get us.  Most of the team is freshman and sophomores.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 2, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Personally the best game was LSU,UCF,,,,



That was a blowout in every way but the score. The UCF red zone defense kept the score close. 

From my post on the FSF:

Total yards: LSU 546 UCF 208
First downs: LSU 32 UCF 17
Sacks: LSU 5 UCF 2
Passing yards: LSU 385 UCF 78
Rushing yards: LSU 161 UCF 130
Plays: LSU 86 UCF 61


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I still dont think he made the right decision in letting a couple of quitters share the sideline with ex teammates.



I do. CKS is always about winning your spot this week. Nobody on the team has a title deed to their position and you have to earn it every week. If he didn't think they earned it for whatever reason then they sit on the bench and whoever wants it the most gets to play. He needs to nip this entitlement mentality in the bud. Fields and Baker are poison.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I do. CKS is always about winning your spot this week. Nobody on the team has a title deed to their position and you have to earn it every week. If he didn't think they earned it for whatever reason then they sit on the bench and whoever wants it the most gets to play. He needs to nip this entitlement mentality in the bud. Fields and Baker are poison.



If they are poison, why would you want them on the sidelines?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> If they are poison, why would you want them on the sidelines?



Fields is mostly, somewhat, maybe still on the team. Baker is out so I wouldn't want him on the sidelines. The idea you can quit and not give 110% in the bowl game because we didn't win the SECCG or whatever is poison too. Any starter that displayed that attitude in practice would be benched and the next guy up on the depth chart gets to play provided he wins the right to play by outperforming everybody else in practice.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> That was a blowout in every way but the score. The UCF red zone defense kept the score close.
> 
> From my post on the FSF:
> 
> ...


I'm not talking stats,,,,just thought it was a good game,,,,


----------



## lampern (Jan 2, 2019)

KS is a good coach with a good program despite yesterday's bowl game.


----------



## striper slug (Jan 2, 2019)

Feels like richt is still coaching


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I do. CKS is always about winning your spot this week. Nobody on the team has a title deed to their position and you have to earn it every week. If he didn't think they earned it for whatever reason then they sit on the bench and whoever wants it the most gets to play. He needs to nip this entitlement mentality in the bud. Fields and Baker are poison.



It's hard to nip that mentality in the bud when you're catering to poisonous players.


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2019)

Saban has the titles so he can do and talk to the players any way he wants. Kirby has to pat them on the head and lead them to the sidelines so he can keep getting the 5 stars until or if he wins a title. You have to keep treating them special or you will lose them. You need them more than they need you right now and they know it. Start acting like Paul Johnson with one conference title and you'll get Paul Johnson players and results.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's hard to nip that mentality in the bud when you're catering to poisonous players.



If elfiii is the coach poisonous players get shown the door quickly and it is explained to the rest of the team the reason you are here on scholarship is because you made a commitment and if you don't honor that commitment you're outta here too and I'll find another 5* to replace you that's itching to get playing time on a team that's headed to an NC.

You only need to make a couple of examples and things smooth out. It's not the prima donnas that are the problem. It's all the future recruits looking at your school and thinking I don't want to play there because the guys headed to the Not For Long will screw over the rest of the team as long as they get theirs and CKS does nothing about it. Only you'll never hear about it. They will just commit somewhere else.

I'll bet Saban didn't put up with that crap at LSU and he sure doesn't put up with it at Bama. He's got the depth to just plug another guy in if you don't want to play his way.

I noticed there were a couple of other kids that sat out their bowl game because they don't want to "get hurt" and screw up their Not For Long cha ching. Look for this to become a regular thing as the shyster lawyers and agents get their hooks in even deeper. Pretty soon bowl games will be played by the Freshman teams because everybody on the varsity squad is taking a powder.


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2019)

These players leaving for the draft would be sitting out at bama in a lower bowl as well if they weren't playing for NC's every year. Players don't go to bama to win for a bunch of rednecks, they go for national exposure and NFL ?.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 2, 2019)

Good yes elite no

You can't run your program loaded with 5 start athletes and garnering all the recruiting day news. I would rather have a team of good players that are coachable with the right attitudes than a team of individual Superstars


----------



## TomC (Jan 2, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> I would rather have a team of good players that are coachable with the right attitudes than a team of individual Superstars



And thus the reason Tech is what they are and will continue to be


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> Good yes elite no
> 
> You can't run your program loaded with 5 start athletes and garnering all the recruiting day news. I would rather have a team of good players that are coachable with the right attitudes than a team of individual Superstars



Give the man a chance. He is just now playing with people he recruited, and a great deal of them are freshmen. I will take where he has brought Georgia in three short years any time. Saban did not win one for a while after he started. Saying he cant run a  program is asinine. Let him quit tomorrow and see how many schools will be lining up to get him. GT would die to have a coach of his caliber.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2019)

striper slug said:


> Feels like richt is still coaching



Uhhhh NO.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 2, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> Good yes elite no
> 
> You can't run your program loaded with 5 start athletes and garnering all the recruiting day news. I would rather have a team of good players that are coachable with the right attitudes than a team of individual Superstars


Well y’all know nothing about good players so there’s that.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 2, 2019)

TomC said:


> And thus the reason Tech is what they are and will continue to be



That's cute. If you really believe that you don't know squat about the business of college football.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 2, 2019)

Here are a few different angles of Bevo vs. Uga. Closer than I thought from the first video. Coulda been bad.


----------



## TomC (Jan 2, 2019)

A bee probably would have stung him in the rear!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs you bunch of haters!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## cramer (Jan 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> If elfiii is the coach poisonous players get shown the door quickly and it is explained to the rest of the team the reason you are here on scholarship is because you made a commitment and if you don't honor that commitment you're outta here too and I'll find another 5* to replace you that's itching to get playing time on a team that's headed to an NC.
> 
> I noticed there were a couple of other kids that sat out their bowl game because they don't want to "get hurt" and screw up their Not For Long cha ching. Look for this to become a regular thing as the shyster lawyers and agents get their hooks in even deeper. Pretty soon bowl games will be played by the Freshman teams because everybody on the varsity squad is taking a powder.



Agreed.
You would think an athlete with pro aspirations  would want to play their best on a national  stage.
Send them home to take selfies and play video games.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2019)

And at the end of the day....


Throwback said:


> View attachment 954894



Now you’re riding the coattails of Texas cause you got nothing..

Speaking of daddy...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 954894



A Barner trying to talk trash is like a pregnant woman on Jerry Springer saying “One of these three guys on stage is my baby’s daddy”..


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2019)

Bunch of dang thug wannabes trying to talk smack! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Bunch of dang thug wannabes trying to talk smack! Go Dawgs!!!


Hold my beer... I got this..


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2019)

According to Bamer fans UGA has a clueless, terrible coach. Just think how bad we would have beat them with a below average coach. But Bamers have never been know for their intelligence.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2019)

Let them lose them three games and you could put that stupid Elephant and all of it's offspring on the band wagon with room to spare.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2019)

riprap said:


> Saban has the titles so he can do and talk to the players any way he wants. Kirby has to pat them on the head and lead them to the sidelines so he can keep getting the 5 stars until or if he wins a title. You have to keep treating them special or you will lose them. You need them more than they need you right now and they know it. Start acting like Paul Johnson with one conference title and you'll get Paul Johnson players and results.


Saban booted about a dozen players his first season...you guys hammered him for it. He rebuilt BAMA practically from scratch...having just come off probation with the greatest reduction in scholarships in history. In his 2nd season he took 1 5 star athlete and a couple of 4 stars...the rest were 3 star or less including several walk ins and went undefeated losing barely to NC florida.
Next season he won the Natty...and continued to build with athletes and mental strength.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Bunch of dang thug wannabes trying to talk smack! Go Dawgs!!!


Nice avatar


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Next season he won the Natty...and continued to build with athletes and mental strength.


Multiple players from Bama were bragging all about the money they got in college..

Remember that?

2009.. and 2012..


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Multiple players from Bama were bragging all about the money they got in college..
> 
> Remember that?
> 
> 2009.. and 2012..


Yeah...and you know who recruited them?...good ol Kirby...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs! That is all!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Yeah...and you know who recruited them?...good ol Kirby...


Recruited... Saban was writing the checks..

Unless you think Saban didn’t know what was going on..


----------



## Throwback (Jan 3, 2019)

https://ugawire.com/2019/01/02/uga-...nce-leadership/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Yeah...and you know who recruited them?...good ol Kirby...


Hmm, So Kirby did all recruiting at Bama not Saban? That’s kind of eye opening. Who’s doing it now?


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 3, 2019)

Throwback said:


> https://ugawire.com/2019/01/02/uga-...nce-leadership/amp/?__twitter_impression=true



Spot on.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2019)

Dawgs trying to pull a Bama and claim they didnt want to be there. With no trophy the last 40 yrs they should be proud of a Sugar Bowl!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 3, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Hmm, So Kirby did all recruiting at Bama not Saban? That’s kind of eye opening. Who’s doing it now?


Stupid question, you know the answer...but if you xant recall, look it up, Kirby was the #1 ranked recruiter at least once during that period...


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Recruited... Saban was writing the checks..
> 
> Unless you think Saban didn’t know what was going on..


You privy to some info?
Seems like Saban would be the ALL-TIME prized target of an NCAA investigation...yet...not even a suggestion of impropriety...so please, enlighten us


----------



## riprap (Jan 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Saban booted about a dozen players his first season...you guys hammered him for it. He rebuilt BAMA practically from scratch...having just come off probation with the greatest reduction in scholarships in history. In his 2nd season he took 1 5 star athlete and a couple of 4 stars...the rest were 3 star or less including several walk ins and went undefeated losing barely to NC florida.
> Next season he won the Natty...and continued to build with athletes and mental strength.


Ok you had me going until "mental strength". Saban gives his players a hedge of protection. That's why law enforcement problems seemingly disappear but reappear in the NFL.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> A Barner trying to talk trash is like a pregnant woman on Jerry Springer saying “One of these three guys on stage is my baby’s daddy”..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Bunch of dang thug wannabes trying to talk smack! Go Dawgs!!!





Browning Slayer said:


> Hold my beer... I got this..



He sure does. Step back and give the man room to work.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawgs trying to pull a Bama and claim they didnt want to be there. With no trophy the last 40 yrs they should be proud of a Sugar Bowl!



Anybody that watched that game and thinks that UGA gave a hoot about being there, need to call a TV repairman, because there is something wrong with your TV. Bama would have beat the team that played in the Sugar bowl by 70 points.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Anybody that watched that game and thinks that UGA gave a hoot about being there, need to call a TV repairman, because there is something wrong with your TV. Bama would have beat the team that played in the Sugar bowl by 70 points.



The dogs had plenty to play for. Pride for not only their team, but their conference,  and also to prove to the committee and world that they belonged. The "we didnt want to be there" excuse is bullhockey. 

Uga has problems with mobile qbs and it showed in the Tx and Bama games. Kirby Smart said it best. "We were outcoached and out physicaled"


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Stupid question, you know the answer...but if you xant recall, look it up, Kirby was the #1 ranked recruiter at least once during that period...


Who you calling stupid?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> You privy to some info?
> Seems like Saban would be the ALL-TIME prized target of an NCAA investigation...yet...not even a suggestion of impropriety...so please, enlighten us




So let me get this right.. Saban knows everything there is to know at Bama except the fact his players are getting paid..

Next thing you're going to tell me is Joe Paterno didn't know what Sandusky was doing all those years.. Or that Urban Meyer didn't know his coach was beating his wife..

Saban is as crooked as they come. He has the cops on speed dial and everything is handled in house. Kids get busted for drugs and still play. Kids get busted for all kinds of stuff and still play.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> So let me get this right.. Saban knows everything there is to know at Bama except the fact his players are getting paid..
> 
> Next thing you're going to tell me is Joe Paterno didn't know what Sandusky was doing all those years.. Or that Urban Meyer didn't know his coach was beating his wife..
> 
> Saban is as crooked as they come. He has the cops on speed dial and everything is handled in house. Kids get busted for drugs and still play. Kids get busted for all kinds of stuff and still play.


Blasphemy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Blasphemy



It'll be handled "in-house"..


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 3, 2019)

"So let me get this right.. Saban knows everything there is to know at Bama except the fact his players are getting paid..

Next thing you're going to tell me is Joe Paterno didn't know what Sandusky was doing all those years.. Or that Urban Meyer didn't know his coach was beating his wife..

Saban is as crooked as they come. He has the cops on speed dial and everything is handled in house. Kids get busted for drugs and still play. Kids get busted for all kinds of stuff and still play. "

classic ... "Under the porch life"

roll tide


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 3, 2019)

My boss, a big time booster at UGA said and I quote "all the team members, coaches and fans should shut their mouths. That game performance was embarrassing and not Georgia Bulldog football"

I agree


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 3, 2019)

Throwback said:


> https://ugawire.com/2019/01/02/uga-...nce-leadership/amp/?__twitter_impression=true



Oh that hurts. If I travel hundreds of miles and spend thousands to support you your butt better bring it. There were a lot of red shirts watching that game. The least you can do is not suck


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> My boss, a big time booster at UGA said and I quote "all the team members, coaches and fans should shut their mouths. That game performance was embarrassing and not Georgia Bulldog football"
> 
> I agree



He's wrong about the fans. The fans are the ones who pay the money and in this country, for the most part, he who pays the piper calls the tune.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2019)

Somewhere in Somalia there are some happy little pirates wearing Sugar Bowl Champion shirts.



And no they arent any Fsu shirts this yr. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Blasphemy


and all lies too


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Somewhere in Somalia there are some happy little pirates wearing Sugar Bowl Champion shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> And no they arent any Fsu shirts this yr. ?


lol


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 3, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Who you calling stupid?


Ha!
it was a stupid question...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Ha!
> it was a stupid question...


?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> The dogs had plenty to play for. Pride for not only their team, but their conference,  and also to prove to the committee and world that they belonged. The "we didnt want to be there" excuse is bullhockey.
> 
> Uga has problems with mobile qbs and it showed in the Tx and Bama games. Kirby Smart said it best. "We were outcoached and out physicaled"



For whatever reason, in their mind they had nothing to play for.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 3, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> Oh that hurts. If I travel hundreds of miles and spend thousands to support you your butt better bring it. There were a lot of red shirts watching that game. The least you can do is not suck




I agee with you. By the way, how was your visit to Detroit?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 3, 2019)

I've been saying for decades now that the Dawgs aren't mentally tough, too much Rah-Rah...especially during Richt's tenure...and the dawgs here roundly cussed me for it,...but this is exactly what Worely is saying.
Dawgs have had TOO much talent over the years to have remained mediocre for so long.
I was really expecting Smart to instill that edge...and he may still.
Saban's 2nd year embarrassment to Utah is a classic example, he fired most of his assistants, lost 2 key players for "team rules" infractions prior to the Utah game, and half the team did not 'Buy in"...didn't want to be there...the next year he won the Natty...the following year with possibly the most talent position by position other than these last 2 seasons, they stunk up the season, "entitlement"...havn't had that issue lately...it's a building/learning process for both coaches and players.
disagree if you like, but the proof is in the puddin'
Blackout
Rainy day in Athens (Dawgs favored )
2 consecutive 2nd half meltdowns these past 2 seasons
I think Kirby will learn and adjust


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> I've been saying for decades now that the Dawgs aren't mentally tough, too much Rah-Rah...especially during Richt's tenure...and the dawgs here roundly cussed me for it,...but this is exactly what Worely is saying.
> Dawgs have had TOO much talent over the years to have remained mediocre for so long.
> I was really expecting Smart to instill that edge...and he may still.
> Saban's 2nd year embarrassment to Utah is a classic example, he fired most of his assistants, lost 2 key players for "team rules" infractions prior to the Utah game, and half the team did not 'Buy in"...didn't want to be there...the next year he won the Natty...the following year with possibly the most talent position by position other than these last 2 seasons, they stunk up the season, "entitlement"...havn't had that issue lately...it's a building/learning process for both coaches and players.
> ...


You can fix something that’s broke overnight. Kirby has overachieved and underachieved in the last three years. More over than under by a huge margin. The growth at UGA with Kirby has been different than Bama under Saban. Saban didn’t need to learn how to win championships as a HC when he got to Bama. Kirby does. Kirby had to figure some things out along with completely changing the culture in Athens. Saban just had to change the culture. Kirby will innmy opinion bring us to the promise land more than once.  The blueprint is there and Kirby knows what it takes. This UGA team lacked only a couple things this year that was sorely missed by the departure of 5 or 6 Dawgs to graduation and the last years draft. The main one was leadership and the second one is accountability. Coaches can’t manufacture either of those with players it comes from from within the individual. They can only react and discipline to the lack of from the players. I’d imagine that from the comments from Fromm, Swift and a few more that it’s already been established. We shall see.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> I think Kirby will learn and adjust



I hope so but the clock is ticking on his tenure. He was hired because the alumni are sick of talk and want victories, especially National Championship victories. CKS seems to be stuck between a rock and a hard place right now. He needs to kick it up a notch. Any kid that doesn't buy in needs to be sent packing tout de suite. There is no room for prima donnas and crybabies on the UGA football team.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 3, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> You can fix something that’s broke overnight. Kirby has overachieved and underachieved in the last three years. More over than under by a huge margin. The growth at UGA with Kirby has been different than Bama under Saban. Saban didn’t need to learn how to win championships as a HC when he got to Bama. Kirby does. Kirby had to figure some things out along with completely changing the culture in Athens. Saban just had to change the culture. Kirby will innmy opinion bring us to the promise land more than once.  The blueprint is there and Kirby knows what it takes. This UGA team lacked only a couple things this year that was sorely missed by the departure of 5 or 6 Dawgs to graduation and the last years draft. The main one was leadership and the second one is accountability. Coaches can’t manufacture either of those with players it comes from from within the individual. They can only react and discipline to the lack of from the players. I’d imagine that from the comments from Fromm, Swift and a few more that it’s already been established. We shall see.


That's right. We shall see. Not every coach has it in him to be great. Saban is a great coach. Kirby is a good coach. Saban has years and years of experience over Kirby, so to me the comparisons aren't fair. Even if Kirby wins two championships it isn't fair, I don't think. If Kirby happens to win a couple, we will see how he can overcome losing his top assistants year after year after year. If he still wins then, then he's a great coach. This was his first game after losing his defensive coordinator and that might have affected some preparation. I don't know. I'm not a Dawg fan or a Kirby fan so I don't care either way. Nobody knows until a few years from now how it's going to play out. Kirbys future is all speculation right now. Not facts


----------



## srb (Jan 3, 2019)

There is some Ga Folks that are the shot callers behind the sene.......They may Not still believe they lost again???


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 3, 2019)

srb said:


> There is some Ga Folks that are the shot callers behind the sene.......They may Not still believe they lost again???


Translation please.    Both cloak and dagger and bad English translations if you will please sir.  Thanks in advance


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> That's right. We shall see. I don't know. I'm not a Dawg fan or a Kirby fan so I don't care either way. Nobody knows until a few years from now how it's going to play out. Kirbys future is all speculation right now. Not facts



Sure fooled me. As much as you have talked about them, I would have guessed you cared a lot.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 3, 2019)

Since the cfp has been in effect how has the number 5 team done in their bowl game?


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 3, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Stupid question, you know the answer...but if you xant recall, look it up, Kirby was the #1 ranked recruiter at least once during that period...


They rank recruiters now. Good grief. Will it ever end


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 3, 2019)

Would someone please start a Georgia excuse thread so we have them all in one place. It's getting hard to keep up with all of them


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 3, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Would someone please start a Georgia excuse thread so we have them all in one place. It's getting hard to keep up with all of them



We need a top 10!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 3, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> They rank recruiters now. Good grief. Will it ever end


ESPN used to, dont know if they still do


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 3, 2019)

No excuses. Texas was the better team- that night. They whooped our tails, soundly.
But every dawg fan believes our best version was not on display in NO and that’s frustrating.
We will work on it and take on all comers in 2019. 
You can bet your @$$es.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 3, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Sure fooled me. As much as you have talked about them, I would have guessed you cared a lot.


That's about the 20th time you've been wrong on here. Give or take a couple. I couldn't care less about another team. I've always been a Bama fan. That won't ever change. I have some good friends that are Dawg fans. I'd be happy for them but, it is awesome see them tears roll every year


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 3, 2019)

That's why I've said on here Go Dawgs and RTR. That means Go Dawgs Roll Tears Roll


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 3, 2019)

It strikes me quite frequently that as we dawg fans love our team, win or lose, live and die with them , fans of some our rivals seem to be there with us? They seem to know more about our team than we do and always seem to be on here giving their take on our dawgs.
Astounding!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 3, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> It strikes me quite frequently that as we dawg fans love our team, win or lose, live and die with them , fans of some our rivals seem to be there with us? They seem to know more about our team than we do and always seem to be on here giving their take on our dawgs.
> Astounding!!



Someone has to keep it real for the delusional dog fans. We are hap hap happy to oblige.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> That's right. We shall see. Not every coach has it in him to be great. Saban is a great coach. Kirby is a good coach. Saban has years and years of experience over Kirby, so to me the comparisons aren't fair. Even if Kirby wins two championships it isn't fair, I don't think. If Kirby happens to win a couple, we will see how he can overcome losing his top assistants year after year after year. If he still wins then, then he's a great coach. This was his first game after losing his defensive coordinator and that might have affected some preparation. I don't know. I'm not a Dawg fan or a Kirby fan so I don't care either way. Nobody knows until a few years from now how it's going to play out. Kirbys future is all speculation right now. Not facts


Only comparison we can look at is the first three years for Saban and Smart. Let’s look at a few other successful coaches as well. 
Interesting. Top 4 current coaches who have won a National Championships. Record first 3 years as a HC - Dabo Swinney 25-16 - Jimbo Fisher 30-10 - Urban Meyer 27-8 - Nick Saban 21-13-1 None won a natty during their first 3 years. Kirby Smart 32-9
So, let’s just keep it real if we can. Only legitimate way is to compare is the first 3. Kirby is doing just fine. Spin it, shake it, blend it, stir it or do whatever you so desire but nothing to be concerned about up to this point. Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Would someone please start a Georgia excuse thread so we have them all in one place. It's getting hard to keep up with all of them


Go Dawgs in Rockdale county!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> That's about the 20th time you've been wrong on here. Give or take a couple. I couldn't care less about another team. I've always been a Bama fan. That won't ever change. I have some good friends that are Dawg fans. I'd be happy for them but, it is awesome see them tears roll every year



I knew you were not a fan. You just seem to have an unnatural concern with them. Personally I would get zero entertainment going on another State's Forum thread and spend all my post criticizing, the fans of their favorite team. Takes all kinds though.


----------



## Water Swat (Jan 3, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Only comparison we can look at is the first three years for Saban and Smart. Let’s look at a few other successful coaches as well.
> Interesting. Top 4 current coaches who have won a National Championships. Record first 3 years as a HC - Dabo Swinney 25-16 - Jimbo Fisher 30-10 - Urban Meyer 27-8 - Nick Saban 21-13-1 None won a natty during their first 3 years. Kirby Smart 32-9
> So, let’s just keep it real if we can. Only legitimate way is to compare is the first 3. Kirby is doing just fine. Spin it, shake it, blend it, stir it or do whatever you so desire but nothing to be concerned about up to this point. Go Dawgs



And by the first 3 year stats. richt is even better than Smart.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2019)

Water Swat said:


> And by the first 3 year stats. richt is even better than Smart.



I will let a Miami fan address that.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 3, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Only comparison we can look at is the first three years for Saban and Smart. Let’s look at a few other successful coaches as well.
> Interesting. Top 4 current coaches who have won a National Championships. Record first 3 years as a HC - Dabo Swinney 25-16 - Jimbo Fisher 30-10 - Urban Meyer 27-8 - Nick Saban 21-13-1 None won a natty during their first 3 years. Kirby Smart 32-9
> So, let’s just keep it real if we can. Only legitimate way is to compare is the first 3. Kirby is doing just fine. Spin it, shake it, blend it, stir it or do whatever you so desire but nothing to be concerned about up to this point. Go Dawgs


I'd say there wasn't anything to be concerned about until there rose bowl performance. Hopefully it doesn't become a trend


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2019)

Water Swat said:


> And by the first 3 year stats. richt is even better than Smart.


You didn’t read the post.... Top 4 current coaches that have won a National championship....  But to your point. Richt never made it to the NC game. Kirby has so he’s already surpassed Richt. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I'd say there wasn't anything to be concerned about until there rose bowl performance. Hopefully it doesn't become a trend


Sugar bowl?


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 3, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Sugar bowl?


Yep. I'm about half asleep. Up until that point it appeared Kirby had changed things in Athens. Hopefully he has


----------



## Throwback (Jan 3, 2019)

Go dawgs on a 2 game losing streak


----------



## Throwback (Jan 3, 2019)

The game is being replayed on the longhorn network if anyone missed it


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2019)

Throwback said:


> The game is being replayed on the longhorn network if anyone missed it



??


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Yep. I'm about half asleep. Up until that point it appeared Kirby had changed things in Athens. Hopefully he has


Time is the only judge. But I think he has. He and Richt spent a lot of time with very successful head coaches before becoming head coaches. But Bowden and Saban are two completely different coaches but from different eras. I think next year will tell us a lot more and then year after even more. Next year Dmart has his first senior class take the field. No more Richt players left. This years senior class signed 30 and only 4 of those players played in the Sugar bowl. I think there was only 7 or 8 of that class even left on the team. It was the last Richt class. That’s not good as far upperclassmen from a leadership stand point.


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 4, 2019)

No one sees the truth, GEEZ, Mel Tucker was the Defensive genius at UGA.  Kirby showed he knows nothing about defense, he rode Sabans coat tails.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 4, 2019)

00Beau said:


> No one sees the truth, GEEZ, Mel Tucker was the Defensive genius at UGA.  Kirby showed he knows nothing about defense, he rode Sabans coat tails.



You so smart ... not!


----------



## DSGB (Jan 4, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Only comparison we can look at is the first three years for Saban and Smart. Let’s look at a few other successful coaches as well.
> Interesting. Top 4 current coaches who have won a National Championships. Record first 3 years as a HC - Dabo Swinney 25-16 - Jimbo Fisher 30-10 - Urban Meyer 27-8 - Nick Saban 21-13-1 None won a natty during their first 3 years. Kirby Smart 32-9
> So, let’s just keep it real if we can. Only legitimate way is to compare is the first 3. Kirby is doing just fine. Spin it, shake it, blend it, stir it or do whatever you so desire but nothing to be concerned about up to this point. Go Dawgs



Saban coached Alabama teams also lost their first THREE Sugar Bowls before finally winning on the FOURTH try.


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 4, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> You so smart ... not!


You so sensitive...Put some cream on that chafing.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2019)

00Beau said:


> No one sees the truth, GEEZ, Mel Tucker was the Defensive genius at UGA.  Kirby showed he knows nothing about defense, he rode Sabans coat tails.


Back away from the keyboard.......?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Back away from the keyboard.......?



No. Let him keep going. He may have brought this thread back to life. I just don't know if he can keep it up for 8.5 months. The off season is a marathon, not a sprint and he sounds like a no go showboat sprinter.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 4, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I knew you were not a fan. You just seem to have an unnatural concern with them. Personally I would get zero entertainment going on another State's Forum thread and spend all my post criticizing, the fans of their favorite team. Takes all kinds though.


You can pull up any thread on here and at some point either Bama or Saban is brought up by a UGA fan


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 4, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> It strikes me quite frequently that as we dawg fans love our team, win or lose, live and die with them , fans of some our rivals seem to be there with us? They seem to know more about our team than we do and always seem to be on here giving their take on our dawgs.
> Astounding!!


Neither you nor I know as much as we think we do about our favorite team. What goes on behind closed doors, what the media and fan base is told, what recruits are told, is only a fraction of what the general public is told. I know a few things only because I happen to work with a couple of guys and what really goes on is quite funny to what we hear. One has a son that's a defensive back right now at Clemson. A really good friend of mine has a brother that was the offensive line coach at GT up until a week ago. He gone and Paul Johnson WALKED away on his OWN TERMS. At least that's what the AD told all the listeners on the radio that day


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Neither you nor I know as much as we think we do about our favorite team. What goes on behind closed doors, what the media and fan base is told, what recruits are told, is only a fraction of what the general public is told. I know a few things only because I happen to work with a couple of guys and what really goes on is quite funny to what we hear. One has a son that's a defensive back right now at Clemson. A really good friend of mine has a brother that was the offensive line coach at GT up until a week ago. He gone and Paul Johnson WALKED away on his OWN TERMS. At least that's what the AD told all the listeners on the radio that day


I know the punter at Wisconsin. Does that count?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 4, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Only comparison we can look at is the first three years for Saban and Smart. Let’s look at a few other successful coaches as well.
> Interesting. Top 4 current coaches who have won a National Championships. Record first 3 years as a HC - Dabo Swinney 25-16 - Jimbo Fisher 30-10 - Urban Meyer 27-8 - Nick Saban 21-13-1 None won a natty during their first 3 years. Kirby Smart 32-9
> So, let’s just keep it real if we can. Only legitimate way is to compare is the first 3. Kirby is doing just fine. Spin it, shake it, blend it, stir it or do whatever you so desire but nothing to be concerned about up to this point. Go Dawgs


So we agree then. Kirby is a GOOD coach


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 4, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I know the punter at Wisconsin. Does that count?


If you want it to. I'm not pretending to know more than anyone else. I just know what they've told me. I'm sticking to my day job


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> So we agree then. Kirby is a GOOD coach


No, he’s a great coach!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> If you want it to. I'm not pretending to know more than anyone else. I just know what they've told me. I'm sticking to my day job


Nope. You’ve got the inside skinny all the rest of us are on the outside looking in. Please educate the forum more with your deep inside knowledge of all things college football.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 4, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Nope. You’ve got the inside skinny all the rest of us are on the outside looking in. Please educate the forum more with your deep inside knowledge of all things college football.


I wish that I had some Big Dawg. I'd certainly do that for you guys. The GT connection is no more. Wasn't much to talk about there anyway


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You can pull up any thread on here and at some point either Bama or Saban is brought up by a UGA fan



In response to the fans of those two. That has nothing to do, with going on their forum and doing it.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I wish that I had some Big Dawg. I'd certainly do that for you guys. The GT connection is no more. Wasn't much to talk about there anyway


I’ve been on a few recruiting visits the last couple years. My son trained with a a few of Archer recruits the last 4 or 5 years. My sons trainer worked individually with several UGA players during the last few years of the Richt era. Mostly rehab work when they had significant injuries. I remember watching Kyle Davis and talking with him knowing the entire time he was trouble. He was also lazy. Wasn’t surprised at all when he got kicked off the team at Auburn.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 4, 2019)

If I'm not mistaken, one of your boyfriends went on a Texas forum before the game the other night and was bragging about getting their fan base in a tizzy. And if he's a loyal boyfriend of yours, he will jump to defend you in just a few minutes. Wait for it, wait for it


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 4, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’ve been on a few recruiting visits the last couple years. My son trained with a a few of Archer recruits the last 4 or 5 years. My sons trainer worked individually with several UGA players during the last few years of the Richt era. Mostly rehab work when they had significant injuries. I remember watching Kyle Davis and talking with him knowing the entire time he was trouble. He was also lazy. Wasn’t surprised at all when he got kicked off the team at Auburn.


That's all that I was saying. I just hear some of the minor stuff.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> If I'm not mistaken, one of your boyfriends went on a Texas forum before the game the other night and was bragging about getting their fan base in a tizzy. And if he's a loyal boyfriend of yours, he will jump to defend you in just a few minutes. Wait for it, wait for it



I have never glanced at a Texas forum. Not saying that that none of us haven't.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 4, 2019)

This thread has derailed many times over.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> This thread has derailed many times over.



It has left the interstate and is now on a dirt road FH.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I'd say there wasn't anything to be concerned about until there rose bowl performance. Hopefully it doesn't become a trend



Guth there is no comparison in the two. CKS has played at the highest level of the game in the last two years, and our hope is that  he will continue to get better. His recruiting is head and shoulders above anything CMR ever did. CMR was great at bringing in skilled position player, but he never came close to developing the depth that CKS is currently doing, especially along the line of scrimmage. CMR lost so many players to Alabama, we were never going to get any closer. CKS has basically put a wall around Georgia, and even going into Alabama and getting the number 1 player over there. CMR never came close to doing that, plus he was going down hill faster each year, and had thugs that could not get through a summer, without getting locked up. Nope not even close.


----------



## oldguy (Jan 4, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> We need a top 10!


#1 It was the refs !


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 4, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I know the punter at Wisconsin. Does that count?


Really? Me to. He's my nephew


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Really? Me to. He's my nephew


Awesome!! We know the same people!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Kirby just needs to do everything exactly like daddy Saban does. It seems to work pretty good



How did that work out last night?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> How did that work out last night?





I'm poppin' this stuff as fast as I can fellas.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You can pull up any thread on here and at some point either Bama or Saban is brought up by a UGA fan




Hard not too.. Especially when they lay down and take a beating like they did last night.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> adversity ............
> 
> Is not when you are beating another team by 40, adversity is looking on the scoreboard and realizing you are behind in the final minutes, and your team finds a way to snatch victory from the jaws of defeat.
> 
> ...




The only thing Bama snatched was..


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> My boss, a big time booster at UGA said and I quote "all the team members, coaches and *fans should shut their mouths.* That game performance was embarrassing and not Georgia Bulldog football"
> 
> I agree



Must be why, you're so quiet..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Must be why, you're so quiet..



I wonder which bus he's under today? Prolly this one.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 12, 2019)

Go dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jun 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!
We aready talking Dawgs and the Domers this morning at work.
9/21- should be real fun!
Did I say Go Dawgs??!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2019)

Go 0-2 dogs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go 0-2 dogs


What's that? Yep.... It was Clemson scoring again..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's that? Yep.... It was Clemson scoring again..


Maybe so boy but y’all weren’t even at the game


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2019)

You’re getting that little but tuned up down there in New Orleans by an inferior Texas team. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2019)

That’s what concerns me more is that the dogs lay down against Texas Or was just poor coaching


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Maybe so boy but y’all weren’t even at the game



And after looking at the score of that game.. Neither was BAMA!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> That’s what concerns me more is that the dogs lay down against Texas Or was just poor coaching


Did Bama lay down to Utah in the Sugar Bowl or was it bad coaching? Did Bama lay down in the Natty or was it bad coaching??


----------



## Throwback (Jun 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's that? Yep.... It was Clemson scoring again..



I think you meant Texas


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I think you meant Texas



Must be hard for you and the rest of the Barners to hear anything with the constant ringing in your ears from all the beatings you guys took last year.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Must be hard for you and the rest of the Barners to hear anything with the constant ringing in your ears from all the beatings you guys took last year.



Rented mules love Auburn because the mules get a break from all the beatings.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Rented mules love Auburn because the mules get a break from all the beatings.




The Vols in this forum are the rented mules. They're enjoying the break right now while I kick the basketball, baseball school Braners..


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Did Bama lay down to Utah in the Sugar Bowl or was it bad coaching? Did Bama lay down in the Natty or was it bad coaching??



Now slayer your know we cant bring up Bamer's epic fails in games they played after being left out the conversation for an NC.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 13, 2019)

It never happened, because if it did, they would not be able to belittle, another team that did the same thing, but at least kept it close.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 13, 2019)

If IROC, Louisville killed them in the Fiestas bowl one year, but most of the Bamer Bandwagoneers, weren't paying any attention to them back them. Pathetic.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Did Bama lay down to Utah in the Sugar Bowl or was it bad coaching? Did Bama lay down in the Natty or was it bad coaching??


Bama got smoked in the NC by much better team


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 13, 2019)

But y’all talk like you have a case full of nattys like bama. Y’all ain’t won anything and you are on a 2game losing streak.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 13, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> It never happened, because if it did, they would not be able to belittle, another team that did the same thing, but at least kept it close.


You don't get a 'We kept it closer trophy' .Or maybe you do. I don't know. I do know one thing for sure. We both got smoked and should have both played better. And That's, the, bottom line. Yep


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 13, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You don't get a 'We kept it closer trophy' .Or maybe you do. I don't know. I do know one thing for sure. We both got smoked and should have both played better. And That's, the, bottom line. Yep



That dont change the fact that you guys have not shown up for a bowl game, because you wanted to be in the NC game. I see nothing wrong with that, in fact I think this whole playoff stuff has ruined the game. A lot of teams have good years and should be proud of them. But you can't do that anymore, because if you dont win the NC, your season was a dud, regardless of how many teams you beat trying to get there. The Bowl games are now nothing, but a place for your players to have a relaxing fun filled week.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 13, 2019)

That and worrying all that week about where they're going to get drafted instead of their assignments for the bowl game


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 13, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> But y’all talk like you have a case full of nattys like bama. Y’all ain’t won anything and you are on a 2game losing streak.


And Bama is living on one of the biggest losing streaks they’ve ever had. 

What’s that sound?

Clemson scoring again..

Or Sabans hip..

Saban’s end is coming.. Time is not on his side. He just had a hip replacement. A freaking hip replacement. The GOAT is almost done. Sucks to be you bammers.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Bama is living on one of the biggest losing streaks they’ve ever had.
> 
> What’s that sound?
> 
> ...


It'll never suck to be a Bammer. That's like saying it sucks to be a Yankee fan. Even if they don't win a World Series, everyone still thinks of the Yankees when they think of baseball and dynasties. Everyone thinks of Bama when they think of college football and dynasties. I'm a Braves fan but, that's the way it is. See the similarities. Bama-Yankees 40 rings......Dawgs-Braves 2 rings


----------



## joepuppy (Jun 14, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> It'll never suck to be a Bammer. That's like saying it sucks to be a Yankee fan. Even if they don't win a World Series, everyone still thinks of the Yankees when they think of baseball and dynasties. Everyone thinks of Bama when they think of college football and dynasties. I'm a Braves fan but, that's the way it is. See the similarities. Bama-Yankees 40 rings......Dawgs-Braves 2 rings


It's the GA sports curse. It affects all GA sports teams from the Falcons to the Braves.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 14, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> It's the GA sports curse. It affects all GA sports teams from the Falcons to the Braves.


I should have said...Braves, Dawgs, GA TECH 3 rings total. Can't leave out the mighty Yellow Jackets! I'm a Braves and Falcons fan so I feel some of it.


----------



## joepuppy (Jun 14, 2019)

I also cheer for my Falcons and Braves, so I feel the pain as well. Seems they work awful hard to disappoint.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> It'll never suck to be a Bammer. That's like saying it sucks to be a Yankee fan. Even if they don't win a World Series, everyone still thinks of the Yankees when they think of baseball and dynasties. Everyone thinks of Bama when they think of college football and dynasties. I'm a Braves fan but, that's the way it is. See the similarities. Bama-Yankees 40 rings......Dawgs-Braves 2 rings




I would rather pull for Vanderbilt than Bama or ANY freaking team with the word Yankee in it. 

And yeah, it sucks to be a Bammer. Go anywhere in this country and say you are from Alabama and the 1st thing tat is going to pop up in someones mind is not Bama football. It's trailer parks and inbred folks.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would rather pull for Vanderbilt than Bama or ANY freaking team with the word Yankee in it.
> 
> And yeah, it sucks to be a Bammer. Go anywhere in this country and say you are from Alabama and the 1st thing tat is going to pop up in someones mind is not Bama football. It's trailer parks and inbred folks.


Of course you'd pull for anyone else other than Bama for the same reason I'd pull for anyone else before I would the Yankees. I can't stand them because they win all the time but, I respect the heck out of what they've done. I'm jealous and so are you except I can admit it. Stay bitter buddy. It's quite entertaining


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Of course you'd pull for anyone else other than Bama for the same reason I'd pull for anyone else before I would the Yankees. I can't stand them because they win all the time but, I respect the heck out of what they've done. I'm jealous and so are you except I can admit it. Stay bitter buddy. It's quite entertaining


.

That's where you are wrong. I've pulled for Bama on more than one occasion. 

As far as ANY Yankee team be it Boston, Mets or any Yankee.. I wouldn't pull for them for nothing cause they are Yankees. They don't have to be from New York. I just don't like Yankees. 

That's not bitter.. That's just the way it is. I'm a southerner. Just like I wouldn't pull for any Commiefornia stuff.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 14, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> It's the GA sports curse. It affects all GA sports teams from the Falcons to the Braves.


Apparently the bulldogs to


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2019)

What is UT's excuse?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2019)

Titans sniffed one SB and choked big time just like the Falcons did, then you got Vandy, and the Hockey team that will never win a Stanley cup, and a UT, that is a shadow of the old teams.


----------



## joepuppy (Jun 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> What is UT's excuse?


Jimmy Haslam. That's our excuse. Over a decade of him meddling in our athletic program has not been pretty. He is our largest program donor, and also owns the Cleveland Browns, if that tells you anything.


----------

